# لعيون الاخوة بالملتقى ملفات eps



## salah_design (11 مارس 2011)

تحياتي لكل الاخوة بالملتقى 
هذه ملفات بامتداد eps عبارة عن زخارف 
التحميل بالمرفقات


----------



## afaak (11 مارس 2011)

اي شو هاد يا استاذ صلاح 
والله بتخجلنا بكرمك
مشكووووووور جدا


----------



## salah_design (12 مارس 2011)

afaak قال:


> اي شو هاد يا استاذ صلاح
> والله بتخجلنا بكرمك
> مشكووووووور جدا


انا بخدمتك اخي وسوف اقوم بتحميل مجموعة جديدة ان شاء الله قريبا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## tito_dz (15 مارس 2011)

ربنا يعطيك الصحه و العافيه


----------



## ucancam (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الجهود الجبارة والله يقويك


----------



## OverSpeed (2 أبريل 2011)

تسلم


----------



## Al.Majd (2 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد

تسلم أخوي صلاح وربي لا يحرمنا روعة إبداعك

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

مودتي واحترامي


----------



## عصام حمامي (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأستاذ الفاضل صلاح
أرجو أن أحصل على البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك لو سمحت
بريدي هو
****************
و تقبل تحياتي

أخي ممكن ترسل بريدك للأستاذ صلاح في الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## عصام حمامي (3 أبريل 2011)

ucancam قال:


> مشكور على الجهود الجبارة والله يقويك


 أخي الكريم 
ucancam
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل بالإمكان أن تتكرم و ترسل لي برنامج ucancam
و أكون لك من الشاكرين 
و تقبل تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## faridoz (13 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا اخى العزيز على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
اشكركم جزيل الشكر
واقف احتراما لكلماتكم
وان شاء الله سابقى كما عهدتموني
واسف للغياب الطويل


----------



## alamimas (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخى على مجهودك


----------



## mr.online (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الحبيب اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي ما تقدمه لنا من تصاميم ولاكن ارجو المعذر كيف اقوم بفتح هذه الملفات علي ارت كام او غيره وكيف استفيد منها عذرا انا مبتدا


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## asmk8 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووور جدا


----------



## بلال زبيب (28 فبراير 2013)

ادامك الله اخي الكريم وتسلم على الصور


----------



## osamaaladwe (6 مارس 2013)

ازاي بشغله اخي علي برنامج الارت كام 2008


----------

